# Big storm friday into saturday the simplicity is ready to go!!!



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

We are expecting 16-24" here in Eastern Massachusetts with spots of 30"...first Nor’easter/Blizzard of the year. We shall see still two days away. So far winter has been a bust and most of the snow has been south in south shore mass and northern RI and even they haven't gotten that much. Here are some pics of my simplicity ready to go and with a fresh touch to inside of Auger housing with new Auger gear case and worm gear and a nice fresh coating of Simplicity powder orange...Impeller...a double coat of black.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

we might get around 4 inches here. But never know till it comes. Btw if I need to be dug out I know who to ask  I just hope we get something as I have to much 2 cycle gas sitting around.... Probably enough to run our weed eaters for 4 years.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Colored Eggs said:


> we might get around 4 inches here. But never know till it comes. Btw if I need to be dug out I know who to ask  I just hope we get something as I have to much 2 cycle gas sitting around.... Probably enough to run our weed eaters for 4 years.


haha...as i always say...I'd rather have too much than too little of anything...especially gas$$$.

I guess we are getting your storm and it will combine with one from south of us into a *BIG *storm. 3-4 inches an hour at points they are saying.

Again...we will probably end up with not that much...whenever they start high it always comes down...I'll settle for 10 inches even..


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I forgot to ask how much hp does that have. It looks like it could eat the toro if it wanted to. 

We are to far inland but I think we are getting some of the storm that is coming from the south. So far 2 weather reports are saying 1-3 and the other 6-8 so they haven't figured out much. We do live on a hill though so we get around an inch or sometimes 4 more than what the weather report gets. Will have to wait till Thursday afternoon for any idea of accuracy on what they predict  but then again weather is weather. If you do get that much snow remember to post pictures/ videos!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

8hp Tec HM80 horse.. 319.44cc I believe!!! Yeah that Toro is a small electric but I would recommend that to anyone who needs a light workhorse that is always reliable for walkways/front steps and decks and even driveways with less than a foot...but a pain doing a driveway with the corded part...but doable. Have had that over 10 yrs and never one single problem...


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey I have been eying a simplicity just like yours, looks great.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we will be under a winter weather advisory later today, all we've had are false alarms


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks 69 ariens...I love it and finally get to test it out...have put some good work into it with the help of my Bro in law as well(he helped me get the augers off and disassemble and reassemble everything). He use to have a landscape business and use to repair small engines as well so he has given me lots of knowledge as I go. I never had a real snowblower after last november 2011 and did not get a test at all.
So far new tires & carb(last year)...this year....fresh paint inside auger housing and on augers and impeller....new auger gear case(needed after break of feb 2012) and worm gear with seals and the such....all part of kit. New belts.....new impeller bearing....everything is greased and lubed...new shear bolts although old painted ones are fine...painted drift breakers and the rusted amber light bezel Black again...
New mitten handle and knob on chute deflector. I think Ariens are pretty cool too...love the older ones...Solid looking and hear they are beasts(Attack snow) as well. Love the new too but the older ones literally have the feeling of they don't make them like this anymore. Let me know if you grab one.

detdrbuzzard...I am waiting for them too back track on their forecast...currently 16-24 inches upwards of 30 in some places still...but am waiting for the big cypher hole(no precip on radar although it is everywhere else) that will show up over us to reduce snowfall totals or just the usual blown forecast. Opppp Mayor Menino just called no school for the city of Boston...we will definitely have less snow then they are saying...haha

Please let us have snow!!!! Have been dying for a biggie..

Good luck tomorrow 69Ariens!!! Make sure you get out of the truck every couple of hours...stretch the legs a lot and get some Dunks often. That new brownie batter donut is killer.

Will post pics of storm and maybe some vid if we get as much snow as they are saying...


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Did he open up the engine and replace the connecting rod?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

My daughter had a brownie doughnuts yesterday and loved it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

at last check its was getting very overcast out and the wind is picking up but no sign of snow. i hope you guys get some snow, we need it for testing purposes before i forget if i don't get any snow can i bring a blower and come visit one of you guys that do get snow


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

woodtick007 said:


> Did he open up the engine and replace the connecting rod?


Not yet and hopefully not for a while....Don't jinx me Woodtick...haha!!!
I have heard the word on tecumseh Rod's...I am careful not to run it too high or run it to low...or let it idle to long. I Check the oil before every run.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> at last check its was getting very overcast out and the wind is picking up but no sign of snow. i hope you guys get some snow, we need it for testing purposes before i forget if i don't get any snow can i bring a blower and come visit one of you guys that do get snow


Sure...pic from your mighty selection of blowers and we'll plow the whole dang street....Schnapps for everyone


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Not yet and hopefully not for a while....Don't jinx me Woodtick...haha!!!
> I have heard the word on tecumseh Rod's...I am careful not to run it too high or run it to low...or let it idle to long. I Check the oil before every run.


I also read on the Tecumseh Owners Forum that you shouldn't snowblow over cracks, near black cats, or if the wind is blowing from the North, East, or West. So just be careful and I am sure she will last some period of time. 

Keep the rubber side down Brother!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here in Western NY aren't going to get much..6" to 10" forecast for us..
Not even enough to shut anything down tomorrow, (Friday)
but enough to get out the snowblower Saturday morning! 

Scot


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> Here in Western NY aren't going to get much..6" to 10" forecast for us..
> Not even enough to shut anything down tomorrow, (Friday)
> but enough to get out the snowblower Saturday morning!
> 
> Scot


Anything over 6 is good for 2 stage fun!!! Woooo finally some actual snow...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Anything over 6 is good for 2 stage fun!!! Woooo finally some actual snow...


 it depends on how big your two stage is. that 521 had fun with the 2 - 3 inches of snow that i had left in the driveway


----------



## Wayne361 (Jan 19, 2013)

Already bout a foot on the ground. Sitting here at work, itching to get new Toro 726 a good run....


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

woodtick007 said:


> I also read on the Tecumseh Owners Forum that you shouldn't snowblow over cracks, near black cats, or if the wind is blowing from the North, East, or West. So just be careful and I am sure she will last some period of time.
> 
> Yeah 28yrs is not bad so far.
> 
> What Blower do you have woodtick??? I haven't heard you mention yours???


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> woodtick007 said:
> 
> 
> > I also read on the Tecumseh Owners Forum that you shouldn't snowblow over cracks, near black cats, or if the wind is blowing from the North, East, or West. So just be careful and I am sure she will last some period of time.
> ...


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

woodtick007 said:


> Simplicity Solid 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 1973 Areins 832 I bought on Ebay for $53 and two Ariens ST524's from the early 80's that I picked up cheap with blown engines . The 24's have been repowered with 11hp honda clones and the 832 is stock the way she came off the assembly line with the addition of an impeller kit. I bought a newer Simplicity for my brother and he loves it.... I paid $60 for it last summer at a garage sale when it was 102 degrees out. It was hardly used but the 8hp had blown a rod out the side of the block and the elderly man bought a new Ariens. I replaced the 8hp with a Lifan, added and impeller kit and increased the impeller pulley to 3.5 inches from stock. I have never run it, or even seen it run, but my brother is very fond of it. He went from a 5hp single stage Toro to the Simplicity and at first he was like WTF do I need this machine for.... I said dude your 57 years old and do not need to be pushing a little Toro $hit breather.... Time for a mans machine. lol
> ...


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> woodtick007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice...Did you have to change the belt size when you changed the Pulley?? Go figure 102 deg. and buying a snowblower...what are the odds? Cool.
> ...


----------

